# Use of template Guides



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

The following videos may be of interest to others who may wish to get more from their router
You TUBE Videos
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Hallway Table - YouTube Routing Hallway Table
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Pedestal top - YouTube Pedestal top
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Routing a tenon on a mitre.MP4 - YouTube Tenon on a mitre
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Circle Cutting Jig part 2.MP4 - YouTube New Circle cutting Jig
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Circle cutting Jig Part 1.MP4 - YouTube Circle cutting Jigs 4 methods
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Routing Elliptical Trinket Boxes Pt 1.MP4 - YouTube Elliptical Boxes
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Producing a small cabinet door.MP4 - YouTube Small cabinet door
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Mortice and Tenon PT 2 - YouTube Routing Mortices
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Mortice and Tenon Pt 3.MP4 Producing the Tenon - YouTube Tenons Floating
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Routing Diningroom chairs - YouTube Dining Room chairs PT 1
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Inlay.MP4 - YouTube Routing Inlays
Rectangular Picture frame Part 2 Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube Rectangular Picture Frame
Rectangular Picture frame Part 1 Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube Rectangular Picture Frame Pt1
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Elliptical Trinket Boxes Pt 2.MP4 - YouTube Elliptical Boxes The Lid
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Routing a Column.MP4 - YouTube Hexagonal Column
Routing with Tom O'Donnell 12 Sided Clock Part 2.MP4 - YouTube 12 Sided clock Pt 2
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Balloon Clock - YouTube Balloon Clock
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Making simple jigs.MP4 - YouTube Simple Template making
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Working with Template Guides.MP4 - YouTube Working with Template Guides sample projects
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Rectangular Boxes.MP4 - YouTube Routing Small Boxes square
dovetails - YouTube Super Jig 1 Dove tails
finger.MP4 - YouTube Finger Joints
bridle jointt.MP4 - YouTube Bridle Joint
MAQ00002 MP4raised panel - YouTube Raised Panel
tenons - YouTube Routing Tenons Super jig
MAQ00002.MP4 cabinet doors.MP4 - YouTube Cabinet Doors
Heart shaped boxes Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube Heart Shaped Boxes
Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube completed Jig
Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube super jig joints
Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube Sliding Dovetails
Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube Inlay Material
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Inlay.MP4 - YouTube inlay material 1
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Producing Mortice and Tenon Joints with the router - YouTube Mortice and tenon part 1
Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube Small Table Leg 12th Jan 2012
dovetails - YouTube Routing Dovetails on the super Jig
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Routing a tenon on a mitre.MP4 - YouTube Miter Joint
MAQ00002.MP4 cabinet doors.MP4 - YouTube Cabinet doors


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Me thinks that TOM himself has made this post. Am I right Tom?


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

This is a treasure trove. Thanks.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

A great bunch of videos. Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Me thinks that TOM himself has made this post. Am I right Tom?



That may be correct, Harry, but there is still great merit in Tom's methods.

Some of the videos seem to be "teasers", and not fully explain how the end result was achieved.



Going to subscribe to this post.


----------



## adres52 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very good findings, thanks


----------



## OMC-TRIPLE-X (Nov 3, 2011)

I watched a few of the video's. nice showcase, but not overly helpful to someone like me who is still learning... Example: the size of a bushing and bit seems pretty useless without any specs on the jig itself, which I couldnt find in the description.

Again, nice showcase of skills.


----------

